# Good USB sound card 5.1 for laptop



## psaikia (May 16, 2011)

Please suggest me a good usb sound card  5.1 for my Laptop .

I have checked Creative sound Blaster 5.1 and some Chinese sound cards.

the price of creative is around 4000 INR and the chinese are quite cheap around 300 INR.

the creative is tooo costly and the chinese are useless.

I want around 1000 to 1500 INR  good usb 5.1 sound card


----------



## lovsoro2 (Nov 23, 2012)

psaikia said:


> Please suggest me a good usb sound card  5.1 for my Laptop .
> 
> I have checked Creative sound Blaster 5.1 and some Chinese sound cards.
> 
> ...



can your laptop out 6 channels. if not then u cant get true 5.1 sound.
go to this link. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/161795-suggest-laptop-usb-5-1-channel-external-sound-card.html


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 23, 2012)

there is  person selling steelseries soundcard for cheap on Erodov.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 24, 2012)

Get Steelseries Siberia USB Soundcard.
Flipkart price ~1.45K
Local price: 1.2K


----------

